# American Style Chinese - AGAIN



## dubss (Apr 7, 2011)

Since my last thread was closed (with a link to another thread that didn't answer my question) I would kindly request that this thread stays open until enough forum members have read/replied to my question (ie: more than 2), or it is clear not a single forum member can help me with finding American Style Chinese food (or whatever it may be called) in Dubai.

Although this food is called "Chinese" food, I am sure it has nothing to do with Chinese culture or authentic Chinese food. Guys, I am looking for chicken balls and egg rolls, plain and simple. 

I went to PF Changs and the food is ok... but they don't have basic chicken balls and egg rolls... and I am not interested in eating any other form of "Chinese food". I don't believe chicken balls and egg rolls are popular here but if someone knows a place that serves it, I would REALLY be grateful if you could post it here!


----------



## CVDS (May 10, 2011)

dubss said:


> Since my last thread was closed (with a link to another thread that didn't answer my question) I would kindly request that this thread stays open until enough forum members have read/replied to my question (ie: more than 2), or it is clear not a single forum member can help me with finding American Style Chinese food (or whatever it may be called) in Dubai.
> 
> Although this food is called "Chinese" food, I am sure it has nothing to do with Chinese culture or authentic Chinese food. Guys, I am looking for chicken balls and egg rolls, plain and simple.
> 
> I went to PF Changs and the food is ok... but they don't have basic chicken balls and egg rolls... and I am not interested in eating any other form of "Chinese food". I don't believe chicken balls and egg rolls are popular here but if someone knows a place that serves it, I would REALLY be grateful if you could post it here!


Oh My goodness- You just made my day to let me know there is a PF Chang's in UAE!!! It is my FAVORITE !! Do they have a Gluten Free Menu in the UAE?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I am American, and never heard of chicken balls. And I do love my 'chinese' food in the usa... ???? What is it, and maybe people could help you more.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I googled it. I think we call that sweet and sour chicken... Try ordering and asking for that.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Egg rolls = Spring Rolls and every Chinese will have them as one of their basic starters.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Personally i dont think i will ever like authentic Chinese food; PFChangs is good enough for me

However there are 2 chinese restaurants i went to, didnt like it, but there were many Chinese people coming in there. Signs are in Chinese, the waitresses are Chinese too, and they slouch on a wall 6 foot away while you are eating , but that didnt seem to bother the others.

The name was Spring Bamboo (?), and it was in Oud Metha, opposite the ENOC HQ building, also behind Lamcy Plaza....

There are some other places in Deira but havent been to any of them


----------



## Rainmaker (Oct 11, 2008)

How about fortune cookies? Do they give fortune cookies anywhere here??


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Fly Lice?? Fly Lice?


----------



## Telo (Aug 1, 2011)

Ping Pong serves dim sum, which is the kind of Chinese food that Westerners are most used to. They have stuff like rolls and chicken somai, which is just chicken balls in a thin wrapping. You can order the sweet & sour sauce on the side.

There's also Panda Chinese. It's a fast food chain that you can find in a lot of malls, and they serve American-Chinese food. And there's an American-Chinese food restaurant in the Internet City food court. I can't remember the name, but it's also fast food, and they have everything from rolls to chop suey.

There are restaurants which sell fortune cookies, but they're not common. I remember getting a few from either Hayatt Regency or Intercon years ago.

The thing about Chinese food is that China is huge and there are loads of different cuisines. If you're unsure, ask for Cantonese- that's where most American-Chinese dishes like chop suey evolved from.


----------



## dubss (Apr 7, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> I googled it. I think we call that sweet and sour chicken... Try ordering and asking for that.



Yes! It is called Sweet and Sour Chicken Balls!! But I did try ordering that twice and both times, I got un-battered pieces of chicken in a weird sour sauce. Didn't like it at all... That's why I posted my search here... I went into a lot more detail in my first post but it was shut down cause I think the MOD doesn't like people discussing "un-authentic" Chinese food 



Felixtoo2 said:


> Egg rolls = Spring Rolls and every Chinese will have them as one of their basic starters.



I can assure you they are absolutely NOT the same. This is an eggroll:
View attachment eggroll.bmp


Spring rolls have like veggies and stuff inside. Egg rolls are more square and are only filled with meat (well you hope its beef or pork but it tastes so good you don't care what animal they shredded into it).



Tropicana said:


> Personally i dont think i will ever like authentic Chinese food; PFChangs is good enough for me
> 
> However there are 2 chinese restaurants i went to, didnt like it, but there were many Chinese people coming in there. Signs are in Chinese, the waitresses are Chinese too, and they slouch on a wall 6 foot away while you are eating , but that didnt seem to bother the others.
> 
> ...



Thanks... Will check it out tonight 
This is exactly what I'm craving: 

View attachment comnbo.bmp


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

There's this restaurant called Chinese Palace at Al Ghurarir shopping centre.

No clue if the food is good or bad but you may want to check it out and report back to the forum 

Menu here, seems to have all he usual dishes:

http://www.chinesepalacegroup.com/menu.html


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

You could always make your own, 

Making Egg Rolls - YouTube


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

dubss said:


> Since my last thread was closed (with a link to another thread that didn't answer my question) I would kindly request that this thread stays open until enough forum members have read/replied to my question (ie: more than 2), or it is clear not a single forum member can *help me with finding American Style Chinese food *(or whatever it may be called) in Dubai.
> 
> *Although this food is called "Chinese" food, I am sure it has nothing to do with Chinese culture or authentic Chinese food. *Guys, I am looking for chicken balls and egg rolls, plain and simple.
> 
> I went to PF Changs and the food is ok... but they don't have basic chicken balls and egg rolls... and I am not interested in eating any other form of "Chinese food". I don't believe chicken balls and egg rolls are popular here but if someone knows a place that serves it, I would REALLY be grateful if you could post it here!


I have no idea where you can find Chicken balls and egg rolls but found it ironic that you're complaining about Dubai Chinese food not being authentic and crave for "American" Chinese food.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Felixtoo2 said:


> You could always make your own,
> 
> Making Egg Rolls - YouTube


sweet jesus, 3 pounds of meat? that's a lot of rolls!

Recipe looks easy tho and looks like you can easily modify it


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

dubss said:


> *Although this food is called "Chinese" food, I am sure it has nothing to do with Chinese culture or authentic Chinese food. Guys, I am looking for chicken balls and egg rolls, plain and simple*.


1. Yeah, because American Chinese is so damn close to the real thing...  
2. There are a few places that have just opened in the Marina and checking out their menu, you might want to give that a look-see.




CVDS said:


> Oh My goodness- You just made my day to let me know there is a PF Chang's in UAE!!! It is my FAVORITE !! Do they have a Gluten Free Menu in the UAE?


3. PF Changs sucks when it comes to Chinese food.... A trendy gimmick... But yes, they are in the Mall of the Emirates.... 



dubss said:


> I can assure you they are absolutely NOT the same. This is an eggroll:
> View attachment 4089
> 
> 
> ...


Spring Rolls and Eggrolls are generally the same. The contents are usually dictated by the country the eggroll or spingroll is from. The only difference between them is that the eggroll is larger than a springroll and the skin used.... Check it.... LINK


----------



## dubss (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks a million for all the inputs guys!!! And I think I found a close winner.... Chin Chin! They don't have chicken balls or egg rolls, but their sweet and sour chicken was AS CLOSE as I could find to what I was looking for. Just in case anyone else was looking for the same combo as I was, Chin Chin has combos as well.

Just wanted to say that you guys deserve all the credit for making this forum AWESOME!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Chin Chin is my favourite at the moment and if you want to taste something as close to authentic Chinese food try their Beijing Eggplant. Incidentally i`ve had deliveries from a couple of their outlets and the one in the Marina is consistently better.


----------



## beeniesmiles (Aug 8, 2011)

i'm an american and i LOVEEEEEEE my hole in the wall nitty gritty greasy "american chinese food". i mean, in new york i had my chinese takeout place on speed dial. needless to say golden dragon was very sad to see me (and my minimum 3 times a week delivery orders) move to dubai!

theres a restaurant that does EXCELLENT chinese food that satisfies my new york palate called Chinese Connection. They have everything and anything i could possibly ask for!!! they do have a few branches i believe in dubai and they do quick delivery as well!!

i dont have the number for you on hand but i can definitely get it for you! i don't order chinese from anywhere else!

happy chowing!


----------

